# Mi ignorancia o el CircuitMaker



## Vicm@x (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Bueno, resulta q tengo q realizar un contador de 00 a 59 ya busque por todo el foro y lo encontré, pero todo estos trabajan con el circuito 74193, pero yo estoy o mejor dicho quiero hacerlo con el flip flop 74112, ya hice la prueba haciendo el montaje físico y me resulto, pero lo intente simular en CircuitMaker y no obtengo la misma respuesta q en mi montaje físico (el cual está bien), además en CircuitMaker las patillas del 74112 no tienen los mismos nombres que en el Data de la misma, no se si ese sea mi inconveniente, colocar mal las patillas pues los tiempos con los que deberían prender los led no concuerdan. Les agradecería me sacaran de la ignorancia y me colaborar con este tema, ya se que ha sido muy debatido en el foro pero la verdad no se por q sucede esto y me tiene muy intrigado.

Gracias a Todos!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 19, 2007)

Hola Vicm@x:

Posiblemente el problema sea el cambio de los pines, aunque en los 112 que se consigo aqui si tengo los pines de la misma manera que en el CM.

Lo raro que veo en tu simulación es que no utilizas los FF como tipo JK, ya que dejas sin conexión las 4 entradas de reloj, moviendo los FF sólo ocn las entradas de "set" (las cuales cambian como si fuera la señal de reloj) y "reset" (que están enclavadas en el nivel BAJO).

Lo que te genera que siempre estén cambiando intermitentemente de estado sin hacer al cambio del contador. Me imagino que en la proto hiciste un contador asíncrono de 4 bits, pero en el diagrama está conectado de otra manera.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## Vicm@x (Feb 20, 2007)

ok casi entendido, pero la verdad aun no se como es la distribucion de las patillas de mi 112 en CM, pues segun el data este flip flop tiene patillas asi: J, K, Clear, ClK, Preset... pero CM no se cuales son no tengo la mas minima idea y si asi es con est flip flop q es sumament sencillo me imagino mis confuciones mas adelante cuando tenga otro tipo de circuito.

T agradeceria si tu de casualidad tienes algun documento o refernecia donde me explique como identificar cada patilla o algo asi.
Espero no sea muy molesto esto para uds.

Salu2 y Exitos


----------



## Apollo (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola Vicm@x:

Para saber cómo están los pines de un integrado, buscas la hoja de datos (Datasheet), si te fijas en la parte baja de este apartado, hay un buscador integrado de Datasheets.  

Este es el del 74LS112.

Ahí viene toda la información que necesitas además de los modelos en los que puede variar el orden de los pines (Si es que hay varios modelos).

Saludos


----------



## Vicm@x (Feb 22, 2007)

Apollo, eso lo tengo muy presente pero como decia en mi pregunta anterior, una cosa es la que dice el Datasheet y otra la q me dice CM. Por ejemplo el Datasheet me dice que tengo 2 CLK, 2 J, 2 K, 2 Q, 2 noQ y 2 PR... en cambio CM me dice que tengo 2 J, 2 K, 2 CP, 2 SD y 2 RD estos ultimos son los q me hacen dudar pues no se donde colocar los conectores, por eso preguntaba si existe algun documento que me relacione o me explique x q los nombres cambian o cosas asi...
Gracias Apollo por tu pasiencia.
Salu2


----------



## Apollo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola Vicm@x:

En el Datasheet vienen todos los pines marcados para 2 FF tipo "JK".

1CLK -  1J - 1K - 1PRE - 1CLR - 1Q - 1Q_.
2CLK -  2J - 2K - 2PRE - 2CLR - 2Q - 2Q_.

Las marcas "1" y "2"  son para que sepas a que FF pertenece cada pin. Y las respectivas VCC y GND para el integrado.

En el Circuit Maker vienen de la misma manera, sólo que sin la indicación de los pines (ya que para hacer la simulación no los necesitas). COn unos pequeñas diferencias:

Datasheet * * * * Circuit Maker
___CLK ------ = ------ CP (1 y 2)
___PRE ------ = ------ S (1 y 2)
___CLR------- = ------ R (1 y 2)

Te dejo una imagen con las tres formas, La del Datasheet, la del Circuit Maker con los dos FF y con uno solo.

Saludos


----------



## Vicm@x (Feb 25, 2007)

Hola Apollo. Vale comprendido todo pero quien o como yo puedo determinar que patillas son para otro tipo de integrados, existe algun documento o simplemente es malicia indígena... Te agradezco tu paciencia.
Salu2


----------



## Apollo (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola Vicm@x:

No comprendo la pregunta:



			
				Vicm@x dijo:
			
		

> ¿quien o como yo puedo determinar que patillas son para otro tipo de integrados, existe algun documento?



Todos los datasheet traen la información de los pines para cada matrícula, sin importar las marcas que los fabrican. Sólo dependen del tipo de función que realicen.

En el Circuit Maker sólo se utilizan los pines genéricos sin importar el número del pin que sea físicamente en el integrado. Sólo se utiliza para las funciones de funcionamiento del circuito.

Saludos


----------



## Vicm@x (Feb 28, 2007)

Apollo, Gracias... ya entendi el programa gracias de verdad!!!!!
Exitos!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola Vicm@x:

Por nada compañero... y felices  circuitos!


----------



## Vicm@x (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola a Todos.

Adjunto pequeño manual de mi autoria, espero les sirva... APOLLO si es de tu aprobacion difundelo, gracias a todos.

Salu2.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola Vicm@x:

La comunidad te agradece enormemente el tiempo y dedicación que pusiste en el documento.
Será de mucha ayuda para todos.

Saludos


----------

